# Nissan R35 GTR Airbags, Engine



## Dani.A (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello together, im searching for some parts which im using to rebuild my 2009 Gtr.

First i need the steering airbag and also the passenger airbag which is located in the dash.

Also im searching for an r35 gtr engine best would be if its already from an left hand drive gtr.

Thanks already


----------

